# Need Camera in 20 K



## Mr.wave (Mar 10, 2014)

New to photography..recently blessed with baby boy, so exited keep happy moments forever.

What's your budget?
Rs. 20k (ready to pay for right choice)


Camera type?
Point and Shoot.
No SLR's. should be handy.

Body Style?
Dont know what to have.

How much zoom do you want/expect?
Should be sufficient for day to day use.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
No Idea.

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Indoor and occasional outings.

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? Video?
Indoor,Low Light,HD Videos

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Had sony HX50V in mind.


Any brand preference?
No Canon.

From where will you be buying?
Online or Local store

Any other features you need?
wifi and others features are nothing to me. i am not going to use them for sure.

Anything else you would like to tell us?
I need picture quality should be crisp and clear. HD video should be best.
Franky, picture quality is the only one i am looking at.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nac (Mar 11, 2014)

Canon S110 is the best choice and the pricing is something fantastic, but you said big NO to Canon. In my view, this is one of the best VFM compact one can get now.
HX50, to me it's little expensive.
Panasonic and Sony do make good videos, TZ30 is now selling higher. If you can find it around 14k, that's a good deal. Check for these model's availability and pick the one you like ( Sony WX50/60/80/150/200).
All these are small sensor camera (except S110), don't expect a super duper picture quality. They make reasonably good photographs.


----------

